# 5D3 - focus rectangle



## Jesse (Jan 2, 2013)

How do you remove the focus rectangle in video mode? It's always there, even when I'm recording.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 3, 2013)

No one knows!


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine goes away as soon as you hit record and I don't ever recall changing a setting for that to happen. Did you try hitting INFO a few times? That changes what's on the screen and might change that.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, it still shows no matter what


----------



## Jesse (Jan 3, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 3, 2013)

Same boat. Strange thing is that for a while mine would disappear intermittently too but now it stays. I think its some combo of info settings before you press rec-but I can't figure out what. 

Here's to hoping Canon includes this in the April firmware update.


----------



## TommyLee (Jan 4, 2013)

I seldom use these features..
but if I set...... FaceRec...... in live view...
the rectangle appears with a 1/2 press then goes away with removal of 1/2 press...

I got there from Aperture mode...if that matters...

just played with it....

hope this helps...I want to understand all these features


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 4, 2013)

Turn off the AF on your lens, that's the only thing that I noticed had an effect on it. I used my Zeiss lens to test earlier and it didn't show up, then I threw on the 14L and the box, hit record and it was on the screen and wouldn't go away. Turned the AF off and it went away as soon as I hit record.


----------



## risc32 (Jan 4, 2013)

what tommylee said. go into the "shooting" area of the menu(red borders) 4th page , second thing down, AF mode. change it to the smiley face. 

this must be what i activated one day while fooling around with video stuff. I swear this thing was recognizing faces and setting either exp or focus. what i don't understand is how it was doing that. i thought only the 1dx could do that stuff. i swear i wasn't imagining it.....


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 4, 2013)

risc32 said:


> what tommylee said. go into the "shooting" area of the menu(red borders) 4th page , second thing down, AF mode. change it to the smiley face.
> 
> this must be what i activated one day while fooling around with video stuff. I swear this thing was recognizing faces and setting either exp or focus. what i don't understand is how it was doing that. i thought only the 1dx could do that stuff. i swear i wasn't imagining it.....



I dont think he's talking about face detection though, just the rectangle that you can move around to designate what portion of the screen is magnified.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> Turn off the AF on your lens, that's the only thing that I noticed had an effect on it. I used my Zeiss lens to test earlier and it didn't show up, then I threw on the 14L and the box, hit record and it was on the screen and wouldn't go away. Turned the AF off and it went away as soon as I hit record.


+1


----------



## Jesse (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, both things worked.


----------

